# Map24 Karten kopierrechtlich geschützt?



## Pitchblack (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte auf meiner Seite einen Lageplan einfügen. Diesen habe ich von Map24. Nun muss ich wissen ob ich den frei auf die Seite stellen kann oder nicht.
Was bleibt mir übrig wenn die Map rechtlich geschützt ist? Einen Link zu Map24 und Co.?


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Juni 2005)

das Lesen der Nutzungsbedingungen ist manchmal recht hilfreich:


			
				 http://www.map24.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weiterhin ist die Darstellung der Website oder der Dienste oder einzelner Bestandteile oder Ergebnisse davon durch Frames oder ähnliche Verknüpfungen auf einer anderen Internetseite unzulässig. Auch ist es unzulässig Links auf die Website zu schalten, die nicht lediglich auf die Startseite der Website verlinken (sog. deep links). Deep Links sind ausschließlich im Rahmen der Verwendung der über die Website angebotenen kostenlosen oder kostenpflichtigen Produkte erlaubt.



Um eine kostenpflichtige Lösung wirst du leider, wie in dieser Branche leider üblich, kaum herumkommen.
Die Alternative wäre : Karte selber malen


----------



## Naisetsu (27. Juni 2005)

Ich denke es ist hier evtl. hilfreich, die Nutzungsbestimmungen durchzulesen:
Nutzungsbestimmungen !

evtl. noch was unter den AGB's 

Gruss
Alex


----------



## Pitchblack (27. Juni 2005)

Und was mach ich jetzt? Selbst zeichnen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Juni 2005)

Wenn du nicht zuviel Geld hast, ja: selbst malen

Die Anbieter solcher Services sind sehr rege, was die Wahrung ihrer Rechte angeht.


----------



## Pitchblack (27. Juni 2005)

Irgendwie komm ich mir als Internetnutzer verarscht vor. Für Map24 wäre es doch eine gute Werbung wenn User ihren Service nutzen würden. Meinetwegen könnte auch ein Werbebanner im Bild oder drüber sein.


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Juni 2005)

Warum das?
Weil es nicht alles umsonst gibt?
Die Herstellung von Landkarten und das Anbieten solcher Services verursacht Kosten, und die will ein kommerzieller Anbieter logischerweise wieder Einspielen 

Du gehst ja auch nicht zur Tankstelle und erwartest, dass die dort eine ADAC-Strassenkarte geschenkt wird.


----------



## Pitchblack (27. Juni 2005)

Also mir haben schon Taxifahrer Stadtpläne geschenkt.   
Ich finde, dass man als Developer nicht überall dieses "Geld-Argument" reinbringen kann. Eine generierte Karte als GIF abzuspeichern verursacht höchstens Stromkosten. 
Vielleicht denke ich ja auch nicht kapitalistisch genug.


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Juni 2005)

Wenn du denkst, dass es so einfach ist, mach es doch selbst.
Was glaubst du eigentlich, wer die Karten, aus welchen das GIF generiert wird, erstellt?
Kartographen arbeiten auch nicht für umsonst.

Wovon lebst du eigentlich, wenn du Geldverdienen für so verwerflich hältst?

Bevor du jetzt anfängst, eine geschenkte Karte zu scannen.... auch wenn diese dir umsonst zur Verfügung gestellt wurde, hast du nicht das Recht, diese zu Vervielfältigen

Nur damit du weisst, dass ich nicht grundlos warne:

Ein Kumpel hatte Zwecks Party-Anfahrt zu seinem neuen Grundstück für uns eine Karte online gestellt, auf einer HP, die ausser seinen Bekannten niemand besuchen dürfte.
ca 1,5 Jahre später kam die Post von stadtplandienst.de : 300€


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Juni 2005)

Grundsätzlich sind alle Karten mit einem speziellen Fall des Urheberrechts geschützt. Die unerlaubte Verwendung kann hohe Kosten verursachen. Die Abmahnwellen der schwarzen Schafe sind Beweis genug - Dienst anbieten, AGB abändern, abwarten, abzocken.

Übrigens: Noch nicht einmal das abpauschen eines Kartenteils ist erlaubt.

Diese Regelungen haben übrigens nichts mit Kapitalismus zu tun, sondern mit Urheberrschutz. Und das jemand bei seinem kostenlosen Dienst nicht erlaubt die Karten einfach so zu vervielfältigen ist nicht kapitalistisch.

Wenn Du schon mal selbst etwas geschaffen hättest, würdest Du das verstehen ...


----------



## NomadSoul (27. Juni 2005)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn Du schon mal selbst etwas geschaffen hättest, würdest Du das verstehen ...


Aua das würde ich persönlich als Angriff werten. Auch wenn man persönlich etwas geschafft hat, spricht nichts dagegen wenn man seine Ergebnise der öffentlichkeit zurverfügung stellt. Und es andere Verwenden lässt.

Warum überhaupt kopieren  Kannst doch einfach ein Link machen wobei du gegen keinerlei Lizensrechte verstößt.
http://www.de.map24.com/ 
und da produkte und service und das dieses Link dingens


----------



## Sven Mintel (27. Juni 2005)

Leute, vergleicht  mal bitte nicht Äpfel mit Birnen.
Schaut ins Impressum von map24.de, und ihr werdet feststellen, dass dahinter ein weltweit agierendes Unternehmen steht.

Was meint ihr wohl, worin deren Hauptinteresse besteht...gratis Routenplanung für die Welt?

Oder glaubt ihr auch, dass Bitburger nur noch Bier produziert, damit nen paar Bolzplätze gebaut werden:suspekt:


----------



## Andreas Späth (27. Juni 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ,Oder glaubt ihr auch, dass Bitburger nur noch Bier produziert, damit nen paar Bolzplätze gebaut werden:suspekt:


 
Irgendwas hab ich verpasst 


@Topicersteller: Soll der Lageplan nur für eine bestimmte Stadt sein ?
Frag mal im Rathaus nach, einige Städte bieten ihre Karten für solche Zwecke kostenlos oder gegen eine geringe Gebühr an.
Auserdem sind die Amtlichen Stadtkarten oftmals aktueller und genauer 

Ansonsten kommt man um das selberzeichnen nicht herum


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Juni 2005)

NomadSoul hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aua das würde ich persönlich als Angriff werten. Auch wenn man persönlich etwas geschafft hat, spricht nichts dagegen wenn man seine Ergebnise der öffentlichkeit zurverfügung stellt. Und es andere Verwenden lässt.



Na, so böse ist das nun auch wieder nicht gemeint. Der Knackpunkt ist folgender:
Man ist der Urheber, viele Dinge stellt man zur freien Benutzung zur Verfügung und andere möchte man nicht frei irgendwo kursieren sehen. Wo ist das Problem? Urheberrecht heißt es und hat nicht in erster Linie mit Geldverdienen und Kapitalismus zu tun .. mehr wollte ich nicht damit ausdrücken


----------



## Rena Hermann (27. Juni 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder glaubt ihr auch, dass Bitburger nur noch Bier produziert, damit nen paar Bolzplätze gebaut werden:suspekt:


Echt nicht? Hat Krombacher damals dann auch nicht einfach nur den Regenwald gerettet?   

Zum Thema:
Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man persönlich einen Service nutzen darf oder dessen Ergebnisse weiterverbreiten.

Wenn du dir deine Route für morgen zum Baggersee ausrechnen lassen willst - das bietet Map24 an - freu dich darüber, ist sogar kostenlos.
Was Map24 nicht anbietet, ist dass du aus deren Leistungen einen Katalog mit den besten Routen zu Baggerseen auf deiner Webseite anbietest, oder eben auch nur einen Anfahrtsplan

Vergleichbares Beispiel - allerdings nicht kostenlos:
Du kaufst dir eine CD von deiner Lieblingsband oder lädst dir Stücke bei einem Onlinestore gegen entsprechende Gebühren und spielst die bei dir zu Hause Tag und Nacht ab. Das darfst du.
Was du nicht darfst ist das ganze oder Teile daraus auf deine Webseite stellen, also anderen zugänglich machen ohne entsprechende Rechte _dafür_ zu erwerben..

Noch ein Beispiel - wieder kostenlos:
Du findest hier auf der Seite eine beträchtliche Sammlung an Tutorials. Die darfst du nutzen um daraus zu lernen und zwar einfach so.
Wenn du eins davon für deine Seiten übernimmst und dort verbreitest, kriegst du kräftig den Hintern versohlt ... zu Recht. 

Andere Baustellen also, aber selbes Prinzip
Was man darf entscheidet der Urheber einer Leistung. Und das mit Recht! Ist ja seine Leistung - nicht deine.


Und zum Thema





> Irgendwie komm ich mir als Internetnutzer verarscht vor. Für Map24 wäre es doch eine gute Werbung wenn User ihren Service nutzen würden.


Öh ... echt? Ich würde mich eher als Leistungserbringer verarscht vorkommen, wenn andere _meine_ Arbeit einfach so über den von mir vorgesehenen Rahmen (den festzustecken habe ich wohl das Recht - ist ja meine Leistung, nicht deren) nutzen würden. Da solltest du also nochmal überdenken ob du hier nicht versehentlich auf die kleinen-Finger-ganzer-Arm-Schiene gerätst.

Grundkurs Werbewirtschaft in zwei Sätzen:

Werbung ist eine _gezielte_ Maßnahme die zur Steigerung des Umsatzes/Gewinns führen soll, sei es direkt oder indirekt.

Das generelle Genehmigen des Verwendens von eigenen Leistungen auf x-beliebigen Seiten führt dazu, dass diese und demzufolge andere x-beliebige Seiten das ohne Gegenleistung nutzen und dem eigentlichen Leistungsersteller _keinen_ weiteren Vorteil bringen, im speziellen Fall nicht mal Verbreitung des Namens, da eh schon bekannt. Ist also _keine_ Werbung.


Gruß
Rena
... Leistung anderer zu respektieren - das fehlt heutzutage oft, leider.


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Juni 2005)

Rena Hermann hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Leistung anderer zu respektieren - das fehlt heutzutage oft, leider.


Ditto!
Es gibt viele verkorkste Ansichten. Das ist sicherlich keine Auffälligkeit unserer Zeit, wir bemerken es nur durch die vermehrten Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten viel häufiger.
Wer Leistungen und Rechte anderer ignoriert darf sich nicht wundern, wenn er sich selbst damit irgendwann nur beschneidet. Siehe Schlagworte: Kopierschutz, DRM, TCPA


----------

